# Canyon Reklamation - Bike falsch vormontiert & kein Interesse auf schnelle Hilfe!



## Landman (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte euch hiermit einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht bezüglich Canyon und seinem Service abgeben.
Ich habe das Dropzone bestellt und ziemlich schnell am 11.06.11 bekommen. Das Bike war von Canyon selbst falsch vormontiert, bzw. eine Schraube war nicht richtig angezogen, nämlich die, die das Schaltwerk hält.
Beim Öffnen des Kartons und dem darauffolgendem Auspacken viel mir die lose Mutter im Karton auf. Schnell war klar, dass sie die Steckachse(X12) für das Hinterrad festhält. Ich dachte mir nicht viel dabei, doch im Nachhinein stellte sich heraus, dass diese Mutter von der Schraube und der Schaltung eigentlich festgeklemmt sein müsste.

Es kam was kommen musste. Nach ungefähr 20km riss plötzlich auf einer normalen Wiese das komplette Schaltwerk ab und geriet in die Speichen. Auf der Schraube sowie im Gewinde der Schaltung erkennt man ganz deutlich, dass die Schraube nicht komplett drin war da nur ungefähr die Hälfte des Gewindes zerstört ist (Bild).

Nur eine schnelle Reaktion verhinderte einen schmerzhaften Sturz. Ich möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen was passiert wäre, wenn ich in diesem Moment im (schweren) Gelände unterwegs gewesen wäre .

Fehler passieren nun einmal, und das der Servicetechniker, der laut Protokoll die Schaltung überprüft und festgezogen hat, die lose Schraube übersieht wäre noch verzeihbar. Aber die Reaktion des Service ist echt katastrophal!

Direkt am Dienstag angerufen und Bilder geschickt. Erst nach dem vierten Anruf war der nette Mitarbeiter in der Lage sich die Bilder selbst anzusehen und uns einen Retourschein zu schicken. Am Mittwoch kam der Retourschein per eMail und das Bike ging gleich am nächsten Tag raus. Seit Dienstag befindet sich das Fahrrad bei Canyon. Heute nochmal angerufen und der Mitarbeiter konnte mir nicht genau sagen wie lange es dauert bis die Werkstatt sich den Schaden anschauen kann, er schätzte grob 2-4 Wochen.

Was soll das? Hochsaison hin oder her, dies ist ein schwerwiegender Fehler Canyons, den das Unternehmen schnellst möglichst ausbessern sollte, aber stattdessen muss der Kunde wochenlang warten bis Canyon überhaupt mal Zeit für seine eigenen Fehler findet. 

Ihr versteht sicherlich den Frust den man wenn man ein nagelneues Fahrrad kauft, der Versender es verkackt und man selbst bei diesem schönen Wetter nicht biken gehen kann, weil man sein altes Bike zur Finanzierung des neuen schon verkauft hat.

Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Gruß Landman

PS: In der Anleitung steht nichts davon, dass man alle Schrauben überprüfen muss vor der ersten Fahrt, erst nach 100-300km soll man sie kontrollieren (was auch Sinn ergibt, wenn (!) Canyon die Schrauben ordnungsgemäß anzieht)


----------



## SamyJenkins (22. Juni 2011)

Du hast also ein Bike bestellt und es schnell geliefert bekommen.

Es gab einen Montagefehler, aufgrund dessen es einen Schaden gab.

Dir wurde ein Retourschein geschickt.

Das Bike kam gestern bei Canyon an und der Schaden wird demnächst begutachtet.


Und was ist jetzt das Problem? 
Erwartest du dass der Schaden innerhalb eines Tages behoben und das Bike wieder bei dir ist??? 

Und zum Thema Hochsaison wär ja kein Grund: Ich habe mein Bike vor 3 Wochen bestellt und muss noch mindestens 4 weitere warten. Wenn sich meine Lieferung aufgrund deines Garantiefalls verzögert würde mich das sehr ärgern. First in first out - das ist vollkommen normales (und faires) vorgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitrous-20 (22. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mir ein neues Bike kaufe kontrolliere ich immer alle schrauben.
Meiner Meinung nach bist du selber schuld und kannst froh sein das es nur das schaltwerk locker war und nicht die bremsen.
Wie gesagt,nur meine meinung


----------



## user_0815 (22. Juni 2011)

Landman schrieb:


> Ihr versteht sicherlich den Frust den man wenn man ein nagelneues Fahrrad kauft, der Versender es verkackt und man selbst bei diesem schönen Wetter nicht biken gehen kann, weil man sein altes Bike zur Finanzierung des neuen schon verkauft hat.


klar kann man das verstehen, aber so erging es vor dir schon etlichen leuten... ruf einfach an und nerv ein bissl, dann gehts unter umständen schneller.

canyon darf nun 3x nachbessern bevor du vom kaufvertrag zurücktreten kannst. was du aber machen kannst  - eine angemessene frist von 14 tagen zur nachbesserung setzen - so hab ichs auch bei der reklamation einer (auch neuen!) gabel getan. setze ein entsprechendes schreiben auf mit dem hinweis dass du  - sofern die frist verstreicht - vom kaufvertrag zurücktreten wirst. das iss rechtlich auf jeden fall vertretbar.




nitrous-20 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach bist du selber schuld und  kannst froh sein das es nur das schaltwerk locker war und nicht die  bremsen.
> Wie gesagt,nur meine meinung


woran ist er selber schuld? "alle schrauben nachziehen" mag richtig sein, allerdings wird meist damit geworben dass schaltung & bremsen eingestellt sind, dann kann man davon ausgehen dass das schaltwerk fest sein sollte...


----------



## 122kg (22. Juni 2011)

Landman schrieb:


> Was soll das? Hochsaison hin oder her, dies ist ein schwerwiegender Fehler Canyons, den das Unternehmen schnellst möglichst ausbessern sollte, aber stattdessen muss der Kunde wochenlang warten bis Canyon überhaupt mal Zeit für seine eigenen Fehler findet.


 
Wie arm ist denn das? Du wunderst dich vermutlich auch, wenn im Sommer während einer Hitzeperiode die Ventilatoren ausverkauft sind?!  Schonmal dran gedacht, dass Canyon auch noch andere Kunden außer dir hat?


----------



## harry303 (22. Juni 2011)

Das ist übrigens ne Abrisschraube, die sieht bei  nem Einschlag immer so aus. Wär die nicht fest gewesen hättest du es beim fahren gemerkt


----------



## basti138 (22. Juni 2011)

Vorsicht: Nachts ist mit Finsternis zu rechnen


----------



## Landman (22. Juni 2011)

Gute Idee mit der Frist, ich werde das sofort machen!



SamyJenkins schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt das Problem?
> Erwartest du dass der Schaden innerhalb eines Tages behoben und das Bike wieder bei dir ist???
> 
> Und zum Thema Hochsaison wär ja kein Grund: Ich habe mein Bike vor 3 Wochen bestellt und muss noch mindestens 4 weitere warten. Wenn sich meine Lieferung aufgrund deines Garantiefalls verzögert würde mich das sehr ärgern. First in first out - das ist vollkommen normales (und faires) vorgehen.



 Das Problem ist, dass ich wochenlang kein Fahrrad habe da Canyon Mist gebaut hat und nicht ich. Als du dein Rad bestellt hast wusstest du vorher von der langen Wartezeit. Ich dagegen habe mich extra wegen der Wartezeit gegen das Trailflow entschieden.

Laut Anleitung muss ich keine Schrauben überprüfen und auf die Anleitung darf man sich doch wohl verlassen dürfen.


Ich bin kein Kunde, der sein Rad kaputt gemacht hat und eine Reparatur wünscht. Canyon selbst hat mir garantiert das die Schraube angezogen ist und dies war nicht der Fall, deshalb sollte Canyon sich bemühen seinen Fehler so schnell wie möglich auszubessern.
Hätte ich schleppenden Service gewollt hätte ich bestimmt nicht bei Canyon gekauft.


Ich schreibe das hier im jedem klar zu machen wie der Service abläuft, ich hätte es mir nämlich anders gewünscht.


----------



## Newmi (22. Juni 2011)

So wie das aussieht, hat der gute Mechaniker die Schraube nicht richtig angesetzt und damit überschnitten! Beim 4ten Gewindegang war dann das "erforderliche" Drehmoment erreicht, und gut war! Gar nicht mal so schön!!


----------



## 122kg (22. Juni 2011)

Landman schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Kunde, der sein Rad kaputt gemacht hat


 
Möglich. Vielleicht erzählst du uns aber auch nur was vom Pferd.


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Juni 2011)

Die Situation ist auf jeden Fall ärgerlich. Das ist eben der Nachteil von Online Händlern...der schnelle! Service. Dafür spart man Geld...aber eben keine Nerven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landman (22. Juni 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> Möglich. Vielleicht erzählst du uns aber auch nur was vom Pferd.



Ich hab ja auch so viel davon die Community anzulügen und Canyon schlecht zu machen.
Bitte erstmal nachdenken.


Die Idee, dass die Schraube schief im Gewinde war scheint wirklich plausibel. Schade dass Canyon bisher nicht darauf gekommen ist, hoffentlich tun sie das bald.


----------



## Markdierk (22. Juni 2011)

Bist ja nicht der erste, der Probleme mit dem Neubike hat und wurde schon viel dazu gesagt. Auch für mich ist das Verhalten von Canyon in Ordnung. Abgesehen von der Wartezeit, die wenn sie eingehalten wird, vertretbar ist, sehe ich kein "Problem".  Das größte Problem ist meiner Meinung nach, dass es so anstrengend ist, an Informationen zu kommen, dass kein vernünftiges transparentes System mit Bearbeitungsstatus und vorläufigen Terminen abrufbar ist. Das geht mir einfach nicht in die Birne, diese Mehraufwand MUSS betrieben werden.


----------



## user_0815 (22. Juni 2011)

solche investitionen werden nur getätigt wenn sie nachweislich den umsatz steigern bzw. einen umsatzrückgang aufhalten können.


----------



## tomu (22. Juni 2011)

Das ist die ganz Normale "Schraube für Schaltauge Nr. 21" die Canyon bei der Bestellung mit anbietet und bei Überlastung abreißen muss! Hast du keine mit bestellt?
Schaltauge + Schraube muss! zuhause als Ersatzteil vorhanden sein.

Schicke das Schaltauge und die Schraube an Canyon und hoffe, dass du die Sachen als Ersatz bekommst. Canyon ist meist sehr kulant!

Alternativ kannst du auch bei Schaltauge.de bestellen. (Stichwort Syntace X-12) 
http://www.komimi.de/Schaltaugen/Schaltauge-CUBE-Sting-Stereo-Fritzz-schwarz-elox.html?listtype=search&searchparam=canyon

Bei mir war das Schaltwerk auch total verbogen, ohne dass am Karton ein Schaden zu erkennen war. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Schraube im Karton nen Macke bekommen hat. 
Auf keine Fall das ganze Bike zurückschicken, dann bekommst du den nächsten Transportschaden frei Haus wieder zurück.


----------



## Muchserk (23. Juni 2011)

Das ist natürlich absolut ärgerlich aber wurde hier schon alles bis zum Erbrechen diskutiert, wer da kein Schaltauge+Schraube mitbestellt (was ja sogar empfohlen und direkt angeboten wird) und auch noch sein ganzes Bike wegen so einem Schaden einschicken muss, muss halt einfach damit rechnen erstmals mehrere Wochen kein Bike zu haben...

Auch wenn du vielleicht im Recht sein magst war das Vorgehen von Canyon absolut vorhersehbar und man hätte abwägen müssen ob man deswegen jetzt in der Hauptsaison auf sein Bike verzichten will/muss.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde jetzt auch nochmal am Telefon nerven und mir, wenn Canyon uneinsichtig und unkulant ist, das Bike ohne Prüfung mit einem zusätzlichen Schaltauge und Schraube dafür für ein paar Euro zurückschicken lassen.
Auf den Trails verfliegt dein Ärger sicherlich schneller als im Forum.


----------



## Canyon_Support (23. Juni 2011)

@ Landmann

Es tut uns leid, falls uns in Deinem Fall möglicherweise ein Fehler unterlaufen ist. 
Allerdings hättest Du durchaus, nach dem Öffnen des Kartons bei uns anrufen können, nachdem Dir da schon die lose Mutter aufgefallen ist. Ein Techniker von uns, hätte Dir in diesem Fall gesagt, was zu tun ist oder vom Gebrauch des Rades in diesem Zustand abgeraten.

Das Dir keine schnelle Hilfe zukommt möchte ich ganz klar von uns weisen. Nach Deinem Defekt, hast Du sowohl die Hotline angerufen, E-Mails geschrieben und mich über Facebook kontaktiert, von wo aus ich Dir Hilfe in diesem Fall zugesagt habe.
Gestern noch schrieb ich Dir, dass wir bemüht sind es schnellstmöglich zu reparieren und die Teile, die an Deinem Rad defekt sind bereits am Lager bestellt sind. Im Laufe der nächsten Woche werden wir Dein Rad voraussichtlich wieder instand setzen.

Natürlich wollen wir, dass ein Kunde in jedem Fall sein Rad so schnell wie möglich zurück bekommt. Können aber dabei auch bestimmte Regularien nicht durcheinander bringen. Die Reparaturen bei uns im Haus werden ja nach Wareneingang behandelt und abgearbeitet. Und falls eventuell Teile zum jeweiligen Hersteller eingeschickt werden müssen (z.B. Dämpfer, Gabel) kann es während der Saison durchaus zu Reparaturzeiten von bis zu 6 Wochen kommen.


Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli830 (23. Juni 2011)

was du da so ein wirbel machst...wenn du siehst das was im karton liegt warum hast du es nicht überprüft...Ich glaube du sollst dich ein wenig gedulden und mal runterkommen vom gas..Der Sommer dauert eh noch eine Weile und der Herbst is doch auch noch da zum fahren, glaube da wird dein drang befriedigt..Also chill ,trink ein bier mit freunden im biergarten und irgendwann kommt dein bike wieder und dann gibst wieder gscheit gas...

servus....


----------



## CrossX (23. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mich beim Lesen aber auch gefragt warum man mit nem Bike fährt wenn im Karton schon Muttern lose rumliegen. Da würden bei mir doch alle Alarmglocken angehen. 
Und wenn sowas passiert würd ich JEDE Schraube am Rad kontrollieren. Auch wenn es nicht in der Anleitung steht. Das Bike wird von Menschen montiert, und die können Fehler machen. Und wenn so offensichtlich Fehler gemacht werden würd ich das Bike auch auf weitere kontrollieren. 
Dann einfach mit dem Bike loszufahren und zu denken das die Mutter wohl keine Funktion hatte ist schon sehr fahrlässig. 
Dann noch Canyon anzuprangern obwohl ein offensichtlicher Fehler am Bike bestand find ich sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## user_0815 (23. Juni 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Da würden *bei mir* doch alle Alarmglocken angehen.
> Und wenn sowas passiert* würd ich* JEDE Schraube am Rad kontrollieren.


gott sei dank ist aber nicht jeder mensch gleich ... wenn nur alle so perfekt wären, wie langweilig wär die welt dann... 

es gibt leider nich NUR profis...


----------



## axisofjustice (23. Juni 2011)

> Dann noch Canyon anzuprangern obwohl ein offensichtlicher Fehler am Bike bestand find ich sehr fragwürdig.


"Obwohl" ist da irgendwie das falsche Wort. Gerade weil es ggf. ein Montagefehler war, liegt doch das Verschulden bei Canyon.

Nichtsdestotrotz sollte man sowas vorher kontrollieren und nicht einfach losdüsen. Erst recht nicht, wenn einem Unstimmigkeiten auffallen.
Und ja - die ggf. langen Reparaturzeiten sind genau das, was man bei einem Versenderbike mit einkalkulieren muss. Da gibt's m.E. keinen Grund, Beschwerdethreads zu erstellen. Ich öffne ja auch keinen Thread, weil mir der Preis von Nicolai-Bikes auf die Kirsche geht. Das ist nunmal so. ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Juni 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> "Obwohl" ist da irgendwie das falsche Wort. Gerade weil es ggf. ein Montagefehler war, liegt doch das Verschulden bei Canyon.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz sollte man sowas vorher kontrollieren und nicht einfach losdüsen. Erst recht nicht, wenn einem Unstimmigkeiten auffallen.
> Und ja - die ggf. langen Reparaturzeiten sind genau das, was man bei einem Versenderbike mit einkalkulieren muss. Da gibt's m.E. keinen Grund, Beschwerdethreads zu erstellen. Ich öffne ja auch keinen Thread, weil mir der Preis von Nicolai-Bikes auf die Kirsche geht. Das ist nunmal so. ^^



Ließt sich absolut schlüssig . Glaube mehr gibt es zu dem Thema auch nicht mehr zu sagen.


----------



## CrossX (23. Juni 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> "Obwohl" ist da irgendwie das falsche Wort. Gerade weil es ggf. ein Montagefehler war, liegt doch das Verschulden bei Canyon.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz sollte man sowas vorher kontrollieren und nicht einfach losdüsen. Erst recht nicht, wenn einem Unstimmigkeiten auffallen.
> Und ja - die ggf. langen Reparaturzeiten sind genau das, was man bei einem Versenderbike mit einkalkulieren muss. Da gibt's m.E. keinen Grund, Beschwerdethreads zu erstellen. Ich öffne ja auch keinen Thread, weil mir der Preis von Nicolai-Bikes auf die Kirsche geht. Das ist nunmal so. ^^



Ich glaube du hast aber verstanden was ich meinte. Wenn lose Teile im Karton liegen fährt man mit dem Rad nicht los sondern guckt wo die abgegangen sind Und dadurch trifft den TE schon die Hauptschuld an der ganzen Sache. Das mal ne Schraube nicht ganz fest ist kann passieren. Auch wenn Abschlusskontrollen das verhindern sollen. 

Ansonsten kann ich mich deinem Statement nur anschließen. Versenderbikes werden immer nur so lange in den Himmel gelobt bis was dran ist. Dann sind Versender wieder die Bösen weil sie nicht genau so schnell arbeiten wie der Händler um die Ecke. Aber das Thema wurde ja echt schon dutzendmal besprochen.


----------



## user_0815 (23. Juni 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Und dadurch trifft den TE schon die Hauptschuld an der ganzen Sache.


aaah ja  und du bist schuld dass es heut geregnet hat


----------



## CrossX (23. Juni 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> aaah ja  und du bist schuld dass es heut geregnet hat



Nö, aber wenn man losfährt obwohl offensichtlich Teile nicht am Bike montiert sind kann man sich auch nachher nicht beschweren wenn dadurch noch mehr kaputt geht. Oder woher sollte die Mutter sonst kommen wenn nicht vom Rad?

Außerdem wars bei mir heute trocken. Also lags schon mal nicht an mir


----------



## Crissi (24. Juni 2011)

nitrous-20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ein neues Bike kaufe kontrolliere ich immer alle schrauben.



So ein Bullshit! Dann hoffe ich für Dich das Du Dir nemals ein neues Auto kaufen musst 

Was machst du bei nem neuen Herd, alle Lötstellen kontrollieren und bei neer neuen Hose? Alle Nähte kontrollieren ??????


----------



## nitrous-20 (24. Juni 2011)

Du vergleichst hier Ãpfel mit Birnen.Es ist ja wohl vÃ¶llig normal das ich mich nicht auf die fresse legen will weil irgendwas an meinem neuen Bike irgendwas lose istî


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (24. Juni 2011)

Also muß sich der ältere Herr oder Dame, der / die sich ein neues Fahrrad kauft, erstmal mit der kompletten Fahrradmaterie im Werkstattbereich auseinander setzen, bevor sie auf ihrem neuen Drahtesel zum Bäcker fahren kann?


----------



## axisofjustice (24. Juni 2011)

Man muss davon ausgehen, dass ein Rad funktionsfähig und ohne Mängel ankommt.

Hier war das Problem ja viel eher, dass der TE den Fehler bemerkt hat und trotzdem gefahren ist.


----------



## Markdierk (24. Juni 2011)

ich denke auch nicht, dass mein erstmal alle schrauben kontrollieren sollte. ich persönlich schau auch erstmal kurz drüber. wenn ein fehler seitens der monteure geschiet, finde ich das nicht allzu wild. das ist menschlich (in einem gewissen rahmen). wenn man dann für den fehler aufkommt und das tut canyon in diesem fall, wie ich finde, ist das ok


----------



## Landman (24. Juni 2011)

Die Schraube war offensichtlich schief rein gedreht, da hätte ein überprüfen des Anzugsdrehmoments absolut nichts genützt. Ich hätte vielmehr die Schraube raus drehen und wieder neu rein drehen müssen.
Keiner kann mir erzählen, dass er bei einem Neurad jede Schraube raus dreht und wieder rein. Da könnte ich ja glatt das komplette Rad zerlegen.

Die Mutter dient ja zur Halterung der Steckachse. Also bei installiertem Hinterrad hat die Mutter auch gehalten und ihre Funktion erfüllt. 

Der Fehler ist da, jetzt warte ich nur noch auf das Urteil der Canyon Werkstatt um weitere Entscheidungen zu treffen. Ist nur schade, dass es so lange braucht sich eine Schraube anzusehen. Der ganze Prozess ist extrem träge und untransparent. 

Wäre der Fehler nicht, dann wär ich bestimmt mit Canyon total zufrieden.


----------



## tomu (25. Juni 2011)

Wenn du dir eine Schaltauge und eine Schraube auf Ersatz mitbestellt hättest so wie ich und viele andere auch, dann hättest du den Schaden in einer Minute selbst beheben können.
Es hätte vollkommen ausgereicht nur die defekten Sachen zurückzuschicken.
Du aber schickst das ganze Rad zurück und beschwerst dich jetzt, dass das Rad bei Canyon ist!
Das dauert eben. Sollen alle anderen die ihr Rad zum Reparieren bei Canyon haben länger warten, nur damit dem Herrn Landman seines als erstes drankommt? Das geht der Reihe nach.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (25. Juni 2011)

Landman schrieb:


> PS: In der Anleitung steht nichts davon, dass man alle Schrauben überprüfen muss vor der ersten Fahrt, erst nach 100-300km soll man sie kontrollieren (was auch Sinn ergibt, wenn (!) Canyon die Schrauben ordnungsgemäß anzieht)



Du scheinst die Anleitung wohl überhaupt nicht mal gelesen zu haben und bist einfach los gedüst?
Schau mal hier: http://media.canyon.com/download/fahrradhandbuecher/Canyon-MTB-D.pdf

Unter "Vor Jeder Fahrt" Punkt 5:_
5. lassen sie Ihr canyon aus geringer höhe auf den Boden springen. Gehen sie auftretenden Klapper- geräuschen nach. Prüfen sie gegebenenfalls la- ger- und schraubverbindungen.
_




Landman schrieb:


> Beim Öffnen des Kartons und dem darauffolgendem Auspacken viel mir die lose Mutter im Karton auf. Schnell war klar, dass sie die Steckachse(X12) für das Hinterrad festhält.



Und dann war dir auch schnell klar wo das Teil fehlt warum überprüfst du dann nicht die Schrauben so wie es in der Anleitung steht wenn etwas nicht in Ordnung ist? Canyon hat hier genau richtig gehandelt und auch das sie hier noch Antworten finde ich mehr als Fair. Welcher Hersteller macht sich die Mühe und schaut in Foren nach Kundenbeschwerden ...



Landman schrieb:


> Keiner kann mir erzählen, dass er bei einem Neurad jede Schraube raus dreht und wieder rein. Da könnte ich ja glatt das komplette Rad zerlegen.



Mache ich auch nicht. Aber wenn mir was komisches auffällt oder ich Geräusche habe dann frage ich immer beim Service nach ob ich so weiter fahren kann. Da wirst du dich wohl gedulden müssen. Hochsaison ist überall. Selbst bei dem Laden um die Ecke müsstest du bei gewissen Bauteilen wenn sie erst bestellt werden müssen länger warten. Wenn das Schaltwerk NOCH in Ordnung war hätte ich an deiner Stelle ein neues Schaltauge bestellt und selbst montiert. Hochsaison haben alle Werkstätten zur Zeit ...

P.S. Bestell dir wenigstens jetzt ein Schaltauge für dein Lager zu Hause.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (25. Juni 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Also muß sich der ältere Herr oder Dame, der / die sich ein neues Fahrrad kauft, erstmal mit der kompletten Fahrradmaterie im Werkstattbereich auseinander setzen, bevor sie auf ihrem neuen Drahtesel zum Bäcker fahren kann?



Lies dir mal das Handbuch durch... da wird dir auffallen das es ohne Schrauben ganz und garnicht geht. Das Bike kommt doch schon "zerlegt" nach Hause. Von Bike auspacken und aufschwingen kann garnicht erst die Rede sein. 

Mein Tipp an den älteren Herr oder die Dame. Wenn man das Bike vor Ort bei Canyon mit Terminvereinbarung abholt nimmt sich ein Verkaufsmitarbeiter gerne Zeit und erklärt einem jedes Bauteil. Das Fahrrad wird komplett mit Einweisung übergeben. Man kann auch viele Fragen stellen, eine Testfahrt machen und gegebenfalls auch direkt Reklamieren etc... Die Prozedur kenne ich weil ich mein erstes Canyon Rad noch persönlich abgeholt habe.

Wer aber sich den Weg zum Laden spart muss halt etwas schrauben können.


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Juni 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Lies dir mal das Handbuch durch... da wird dir auffallen das es ohne Schrauben ganz und garnicht geht. Das Bike kommt doch schon "zerlegt" nach Hause. Von Bike auspacken und aufschwingen kann garnicht erst die Rede sein.
> 
> Mein Tipp an den älteren Herr oder die Dame. Wenn man das Bike vor Ort bei Canyon mit Terminvereinbarung abholt nimmt sich ein Verkaufsmitarbeiter gerne Zeit und erklärt einem jedes Bauteil. Das Fahrrad wird komplett mit Einweisung übergeben. Man kann auch viele Fragen stellen, eine Testfahrt machen und gegebenfalls auch direkt Reklamieren etc... Die Prozedur kenne ich weil ich mein erstes Canyon Rad noch persönlich abgeholt habe.
> 
> Wer aber sich den Weg zum Laden spart muss halt etwas schrauben können.



Im Prinzip hast du aber bestimmt verstanden was ich gemeint habe .

Ich habe selbst ein Versenderbike und kenne recht gut die Vor und Nachteile der ganzen Sache.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (25. Juni 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hast du aber bestimmt verstanden was ich gemeint habe .
> 
> Ich habe selbst ein Versenderbike und kenne recht gut die Vor und Nachteile der ganzen Sache.



Ich glaube nicht ganz .... all diese Montageprobleme können auch beim lokalen Händler mit einem neuen Rad bei der Fahrt zum Bäcker passieren. 

Das man mit längeren Wartezeiten in der Hochsaision bei Problemen rechnen muss ist eigentlich auch klar. Allein der Versand dauert ja einige Tage..  Selbst der lokale Händler braucht einige Zeit um die Ersatzteile zu bestellen und zu bekommen wenn sie nicht auf Lager sind.
Wenn man da bei Problemen nicht selbst schraubt oder zum lokalen Händler geht weil man z.b. noch Garantie in Anspruch nehmen möchte muss man sich halt auf längere Wartezeiten einstellen.

Dabei hätte er ja den langen Ausfall vermeiden können wenn er bei Canyon vor der Ausfahrt nachgefragt hätte als ihm etwas komisch vor kam... Hätte er sicherlich auch beim lokalen Händler nicht gemacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (25. Juni 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Also muß sich der ältere Herr oder Dame, der / die sich ein neues Fahrrad kauft, erstmal mit der kompletten Fahrradmaterie im Werkstattbereich auseinander setzen, bevor sie auf ihrem neuen Drahtesel zum Bäcker fahren kann?





axisofjustice schrieb:


> Man muss davon ausgehen, dass ein Rad funktionsfähig und ohne Mängel ankommt.
> 
> Hier war das Problem ja viel eher, dass der TE den Fehler bemerkt hat und trotzdem gefahren ist.




Ich denke nicht das der der zum Bäcker fährt über de Alpen fährt und nen S2 Trail runter donnert, da ist es dann schon wichtiger das alle Schrauben fest sind.

Na ja ich habe da eh meine eigene Meinung, Fahrrad (Hobby) Finanzieren..... und dann noch net mal die Kohle für nen 2. Schaltauge?


----------



## Zecken-Paule (25. Juni 2011)

Landman schrieb:


> Die Schraube war offensichtlich schief rein gedreht,


 
Wie kommst du zu dieser Behauptung?!


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Juni 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das der der zum Bäcker fährt über de Alpen fährt und nen S2 Trail runter donnert, da ist es dann schon wichtiger das alle Schrauben fest sind.
> 
> Na ja ich habe da eh meine eigene Meinung, Fahrrad (Hobby) Finanzieren..... und dann noch net mal die Kohle für nen 2. Schaltauge?



Also denkst du nicht, dass es wichtig ist, im Straßenverkehr ( zum Bäcker hin ) ein richtig montiertes Fahrrad zu haben? S2 Trails wird es in der Stadt kaum geben.

...und für Rennradfahrer ist ein richtig montiertes Fahrrad also auch nicht so wichtig im Straßenverkehr?

mmmhhh denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Deleted 169926 (25. Juni 2011)

was ist denn das Dropzone für ein Rad???? Wenn du es nicht weist, es ist ein Downhill Freerider mit 180mm Federweg, damit fährt man (außer es wird als Eisdielenrad genutzt nicht auf der Straße. Und im Gelände ist es meiner meinung nach schlimmer wenn da mal das Schaltwerk abreist und du ins lehre trittst bzw das Hinterrad blockiert. 

Is nur meine Meinung, aber das war glaube nicht titel des Treads......


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Juni 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> was ist denn das Dropzone für ein Rad???? Wenn du es nicht weist, es ist ein Downhill Freerider mit 180mm Federweg, damit fährt man (außer es wird als Eisdielenrad genutzt nicht auf der Straße. Und im Gelände ist es meiner meinung nach schlimmer wenn da mal das Schaltwerk abreist und du ins lehre trittst bzw das Hinterrad blockiert.
> 
> Is nur meine Meinung, aber das war glaube nicht titel des Treads......



Kannst du dich an deinen eigenen geschrieben Text nicht mehr erinnern?

Zitat: Ich denke nicht das der der zum Bäcker fährt über de Alpen fährt und nen S2 Trail runter donnert, da ist es dann schon wichtiger das alle Schrauben fest sind.

...gute Güte , aber laß gut sein.


----------



## Landman (27. Juni 2011)

Update:

Die Canyon Werkstatt konnte sich bei mir bisher weder per Email noch telefonisch melden. Aber es gibt ja zum Glück Mitarbeiter die auch Feiertags Infos für mich in ein Forum posten. Mhhh.... komische Art von Kundenkontakt. Über eine Mail hätte ich mich nämlich auch gefreut.

Nach den heutigen Telefonaten bin ich um einiges schlauer. Canyon hat den Vorfall unter dem Aspekt der Kulanz gesehen, ich dachte ich hätte erwähnt, dass es sich hier Gewährleistung handelt.
Das ganze Theater mit Foreneinträge, etlichen Telefonaten und Emails hätte sich bestimmt mindern oder sogar verhindern lassen, indem man mir früher gesagt hätte, dass die Person, die "solche Fälle" entscheidet, die letzen Tage nicht im Haus war.

Mal schauen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (27. Juni 2011)

Landman schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Die Canyon Werkstatt konnte sich bei mir bisher weder per Email noch telefonisch melden. Aber es gibt ja zum Glück Mitarbeiter die auch Feiertags Infos für mich in ein Forum posten. Mhhh.... komische Art von Kundenkontakt. Über eine Mail hätte ich mich nämlich auch gefreut.
> 
> ...



Nichts Neues...  An manche Sachen muss man sich erst gewöhnen dann kann man mit ihnen auch umgehen ... und planen ...

Schau mal hier, ich fand das schon damals vor einiger Zeit sehr komisch das man schneller Antwort übers Forum bekommt als per Mail oder Telefon:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6383510#post6383510


----------



## Deleted 121321 (28. Juni 2011)

tomu schrieb:


> Schaltauge + Schraube muss! zuhause als Ersatzteil vorhanden sein.



Es ist von Vorteil wenn man eins zu Hause hat aber warum *"muss!""* man das zu Hause haben?


----------



## SamyJenkins (28. Juni 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Es ist von Vorteil wenn man eins zu Hause hat aber warum *"muss!""* man das zu Hause haben?



Murphy's Law - WENN ein Schaltauge kaputt geht dann garantiert an einem Sonn- oder Feiertag


----------



## Deleted 169926 (28. Juni 2011)

weil der Versand 1-2 Tage dauert und wenn de im Urlaub bist und es dir das wegfetzt brauchst de schnell ersatz. Dann bezahlst de haufen mehr, als wenn de gleich eins zum Vorzugspreis mitnimmst. Und dann Vollpreis + Nachnahme = da freut sich der Hersteller.

mir hat es schon mal eins abgefetzt, das war nicht schön konnte lange nicht fahren. Seit dem liegt immer eins da.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (28. Juni 2011)

SamyJenkins schrieb:


> Murphy's Law - WENN ein Schaltauge kaputt geht dann garantiert an einem Sonn- oder Feiertag



Und wie Murphys Law es will ist auch mein Schaltwerk letztens in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden ... Lokale Händler hatten auch kein Schaltwerk mehr auf Lager... Und damit sind sowohl Schaltauge als auch Schaltwerk am gleichen Tag angekommen.  
Denn sonst müsste man jetzt immer ein Ersatzschaltwerk mit auf Lager halten? 

Ne ist klar das es Vorteile hat aber müssen seh ich keinen Sinn darin... klar hab ich 2 auf einmal bestellt und jetzt eins auf Vorrat ... Die Vergünstigung gibts ja nur 1 mal beim Neurad ... beim 2ten muss man eh den Vollpreis + Versand bezahlen..

Nachtrag: In Urlaub ein Ersatzauge mit zu nehmen seh ich schon eher den Sinn darin bei mehrtägigen Touren... Das Schaltauge bekommt man ja leider nicht an jeder Ecke im Gegensatz z.b. zum Schaltwerk... Und wenn es im Urlaub zu Hause liegt nützt es im Urlaub auch nix...


----------



## sh0rt (29. Juni 2011)

Bei meinem 2010er Torque lag die X12 Mutter auch lose drin und das Schaltwerk war locker. Es war klar zu sehen, dass die Schraube nicht angezogen war. Der Techniker am Telefon sagte mir den Drehmoment und dann war gut, komisch das sowas öfters vorkommt.


----------



## nadgrajin (30. Juni 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Also muß sich der ältere Herr oder Dame, der / die sich ein neues Fahrrad kauft, erstmal mit der kompletten Fahrradmaterie im Werkstattbereich auseinander setzen, bevor sie auf ihrem neuen Drahtesel zum Bäcker fahren kann?



Die ältere Dame oder Herr lassen sich auch ein Bike beim Versender zukommen? Ich glaube diese Leute wissen sogar das man Fahrräder wenn man Sie dann über den Versandhandel kauft immer noch einmal kontrolliert.


----------



## Canyon_Support (30. Juni 2011)

@ sh0rt In der Versandabteilung wird das Schraube vom Schaltwerk vor dem Einpacken gelöst, um die Steckachse entfernen zu können. Aus diesem Grund ist die X12 Mutter dann nicht mehr stark genug geklemmt und kann herausfallen.
Um vorzubeugen, dass etwas passiert, bitten wir ja in unserer beiliegenden Beschreibung, dass alle Bauteile auf festen Sitz und einwandfreie Funktion zu prüfen sind.


Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Zeggi (30. Juni 2011)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht was am Telefon oder per eMail gesprochen wurde oder ob es da zu Streit gekommen ist. Aber das was ich von Canyon hier lese finde ich schon etwas heftig. Etwas Feingefühl würde helfen einen verärgerten Kunden zu besänftigen. Besonders die erste Antwort von Canyon würde mich abschrecken Kunde dort zu werden.

Interessant finde ich aber auch, das dieses Problem bei Canyon bekannt ist. 
Nun frage ich mich, warum dann nicht gezielt in der Anleitung auf diese X12 Mutter hingewiesen wird


----------



## Landman (30. Juni 2011)

Mittlerweile kam es zur Einigung. Das Rad wird repariert. Fairer Weise hat Canyon sogar angeboten vom Kaufvertrag zurück zu treten.

Was aber meiner Meinung nach gar nicht geht ist das Verhalten des Services. Antwort auf Emails kamen nur bei Fristsetzung und Drohung mit Anwalt. Die Einsicht seitens Canyon ist gleich null. Ich weiß nicht warum aber Canyon drückt sich vor seinen Gewährleistungspflichten.
In einer Email vom Teamleiter des Technischen Services heißt es wie folgt: "An dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmals betonen, dass wir keine Gewährleistungsansprüche verweigern möchten. Wo jedoch die Schuldfrage so unklar ist, können wir nur auf dem Kulanzweg ein Lösung suchen."
Wir befinden uns in der 6 Monatsfrist, wo der Verkäufer nachweißen muss, dass der Käufer für den Mangel verantwortlich ist. Kann er das nicht, so treten die Gewährleistungspflichten in Kraft. Mir wurde mein Recht verweigert, eigentlich sollte dies zum Anwalt. Hätte ich die Zeit auf das Fahrrad so lange zu verzichten wäre es bestimmt zu einem Rechtsstreit gekommen.




canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> @ sh0rt In der Versandabteilung wird das Schraube vom Schaltwerk vor dem Einpacken gelöst, um die Steckachse entfernen zu können. Aus diesem Grund ist die X12 Mutter dann nicht mehr stark genug geklemmt und kann herausfallen.
> Um vorzubeugen, dass etwas passiert, bitten wir ja in unserer beiliegenden Beschreibung, dass alle Bauteile auf festen Sitz und einwandfreie Funktion zu prüfen sind.
> 
> 
> ...



Soll das ein Witz sein? Der Monteur unterschreibt extra einen Wisch, dass das Schaltwerk fest angezogen ist und Sie erzählen jetzt dass die Schraube wieder gelockert wird? Wenn Canyon dafür garantiert, dass diese Schraube fest sitzt fühle ich mich als Kunde nicht dazu aufgefordert sie nochmals zu überprüfen. Schließlich bin ich der Laie und der Monteur der Profi.


Ich hoffe, dass in Zukunft das Lockern dieser Schraube irgendwo vermerkt wird, sodass der Kunde nicht mehr raten muss welche absichtlich gelockerten Schrauben seine Gesundheit gefährdet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeggi (30. Juni 2011)

Sehe ich auch so. Ob da eine Schraube oder Mutter in der Verpackung war oder nicht. ich drücke dir jedenfalls die Daumen das du dein Bike bald wieder hast.

Jedenfalls hast du mit deinem Thema andere Kunden , die ihr Bike noch bekommen darauf hingewiesen das sie beim Aufbau unbedingt darauf achten sollen. Und das ist doch immerhin ein grosser Erfolg.


----------



## Costas.Fakelaki (30. Juni 2011)

Zeggi schrieb:


> Jedenfalls hast du mit deinem Thema andere Kunden , die ihr Bike noch bekommen darauf hingewiesen das sie beim Aufbau unbedingt darauf achten sollen. Und das ist doch immerhin ein grosser Erfolg.


 
Nö. Er hat höchstens gezeigt, dass er nicht lesen kann:



canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Um vorzubeugen, dass etwas passiert, bitten wir ja in unserer beiliegenden Beschreibung, dass alle Bauteile auf festen Sitz und einwandfreie Funktion zu prüfen sind.


----------



## Zeggi (30. Juni 2011)

Costas.Fakelaki schrieb:


> Nö. Er hat höchstens gezeigt, dass er nicht lesen kann:



Hast du dich jetzt extra hier angemeldet um das zu schreiben?

Im übrigen dient das von dir Zitierte lediglich der Absicherung des Herstellers^^


----------



## Costas.Fakelaki (30. Juni 2011)

Zeggi schrieb:


> Im übrigen dient das von dir Zitierte lediglich der Absicherung des Herstellers^^


 
Nein. Das ist die Anleitung für Merkbefreite. Die nicht von alleine auf die Idee kommen, lockere und klappernde Schrauben anzuziehen.


----------



## saturno (30. Juni 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> So wie das aussieht, hat der gute Mechaniker die Schraube nicht richtig angesetzt und damit überschnitten! Beim 4ten Gewindegang war dann das "erforderliche" Drehmoment erreicht, und gut war! Gar nicht mal so schön!!



du hast aber ne tolle glaskugel, die zeigt ja alles an


----------



## saturno (30. Juni 2011)

Landman schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kam es zur Einigung. Das Rad wird repariert. Fairer Weise hat Canyon sogar angeboten vom Kaufvertrag zurück zu treten.
> 
> Was aber meiner Meinung nach gar nicht geht ist das Verhalten des Services. Antwort auf Emails kamen nur bei Fristsetzung und Drohung mit Anwalt. Die Einsicht seitens Canyon ist gleich null. Ich weiß nicht warum aber Canyon drückt sich vor seinen Gewährleistungspflichten.
> In einer Email vom Teamleiter des Technischen Services heißt es wie folgt: "An dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmals betonen, dass wir keine Gewährleistungsansprüche verweigern möchten. Wo jedoch die Schuldfrage so unklar ist, können wir nur auf dem Kulanzweg ein Lösung suchen."
> ...





he landei, ich glaub canyon kann gut auf dich verzichten. du hast in deinem leben bisher alles richtig und korrekt gemacht du monierst hier das verhalten vom service. ist dann canyon die dir angeboten haben das rad zurückzunehmen ne andere baustelle???


und dir sollte das recht zu schreiben verwiegert werden.


meine fresse, versenderbikes kaufen und zu doof das rad zu überprüfen.


----------



## Costas.Fakelaki (30. Juni 2011)

Es soll auch leute geben, die haben ihre Katz zum trocknen in die Microwelle gesteckt. Und anschließend haben se den Hersteller verklagt, weil die Katz tot war.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (30. Juni 2011)

Landman schrieb:


> Soll das ein Witz sein? Der Monteur unterschreibt extra einen Wisch, dass das Schaltwerk fest angezogen ist und Sie erzählen jetzt dass die Schraube wieder gelockert wird? Wenn Canyon dafür garantiert, dass diese Schraube fest sitzt fühle ich mich als Kunde nicht dazu aufgefordert sie nochmals zu überprüfen. Schließlich bin ich der Laie und der Monteur der Profi.



Ich habs mir jetzt genau angesehen das X-12 System. Welche Mutter war denn da genau lose?

Wie hast du denn dein Rad ausgebaut und wieder im BikeGuard verpackt? Aber nee kann man ja nicht vergleichen bei dir war ja das Schaltwerk ja dann schon ab...

Laut Handbuch muss man aber bei der "Key" Version, (ich nehme an du hast diese auch), diese Schraube lösen und im Hanbuch steht auch das man sie wieder fest ziehen soll und auch auf die Drehmomentangaben achten soll...

Von Schaltwerk ist allerdings keine Rede ... Wieso muss das Schaltwerk gelockert werden um das Rad ab zu bekommen? Lässt sich sonst die Schraube nicht raus drehen? Kommt man da mit dem Werkzeug sonst nicht dran?
Interessiert mich jetzt...

Im Handbuch stehts wie folgt. Auf dieses Kapitel verweist auch das Kapitel das die Montage der Steckachsen vorsieht und das man sich genau an die Anweisungen halten soll:



> neben steckachsen für Gabeln, gibt es Steckachsen- systeme für den hinterbau z.B. das syntace X-12 steckachsensystem. sie zeichnen sich insbesondere durch hohe steifigkeit und geringes Gewicht aus. Das X-12-system gibt es in zwei verschiedenen versionen:
> die Key-version (mit Innensechskant-schraube) die Qr-version (mit rWs-schnellspannhebel)
> *zum ausbau des hinterrades müssen sie die achse lösen (je nach system mit einem Innensechskant- schlüssel oder dem schnellspanner) und heraus- ziehen. anschließend können sie das hinterrad wie gewohnt ausbauen.*
> achten sie beim einbau darauf, dass sie die achse nicht vor dem einbau des hinterrades in die nabe stecken.
> Der einbau kann wie gewohnt erfolgen. Mittels der einfädelhilfe muss das hinterrad jedoch nicht justiert werden, da es automatisch an der richtigen Position sitzt. *nach dem einbau des hinterrades können sie die achse einstecken und festziehen.*



Handelt es sich da etwa um die besagte Mutter die du in deinem ersten Post erwähnst?



Landman schrieb:


> Beim Öffnen des Kartons und dem darauffolgendem Auspacken viel mir die lose Mutter im Karton auf. Schnell war klar, dass sie die Steckachse(X12) für das Hinterrad festhält. Ich dachte mir nicht viel dabei, doch im Nachhinein stellte sich heraus, dass diese Mutter von der Schraube und der Schaltung eigentlich festgeklemmt sein müsste.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (30. Juni 2011)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2010er Torque lag die X12 Mutter auch lose drin und das Schaltwerk war locker. Es war klar zu sehen, dass die Schraube nicht angezogen war. Der Techniker am Telefon sagte mir den Drehmoment und dann war gut, komisch das sowas öfters vorkommt.



Frage auch an dich, wie baust du dein Hinterrad denn aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (30. Juni 2011)

Landman schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir nicht viel dabei, *doch im Nachhinein* stellte sich heraus, dass diese Mutter von der Schraube und der Schaltung eigentlich festgeklemmt sein müsste.


@Landmann, eigentlich so wie ich das sehe hattest du dann wohl Glück gehabt das dein Hinterrad beim fahren nicht abgefallen ist mit loser Steckachse? Bist du etwa mit loser Steckachse gefahren?


----------



## S.D. (30. Juni 2011)

nitrous-20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ein neues Bike kaufe kontrolliere ich immer alle schrauben.
> Meiner Meinung nach bist du selber schuld und kannst froh sein das es nur das schaltwerk locker war und nicht die bremsen.
> Wie gesagt,nur meine meinung



Jetzt glaub´ ich´s aber auch noch!
Canyon liefert direkt an die Kunden - und übernimmt somit quais auch die Funktion des Händlers. Das Bike muß im Prinzip fahrfertig sein. Es ist definitiv nicht die Aufgabe des Kunden, die Verschraubungen nochmal nachzuprüfen - auch wenn ich das mit Sicherheit vor der ersten Ausfahrt gemacht hätte.
Nun ist ein Schaden aufgetreten (durch eine schlampige Endmontage sowie eine genauso schlampige Endkontrolle) und da sollte Canyon schnellstmöglich dafür sorgen, daß der Schaden behoben wird und der Kunde sein Bike wieder nutzen kann.

Gruß


----------



## Landman (30. Juni 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Frage auch an dich, wie baust du dein Hinterrad denn aus?




Die Mutter ist die Innensechskantschraube. Sie hat normalerweise einen festen Sitz, da sie von der Schraube die das Schaltwerk hällt festgeklemmt wird. So bedeuted eine lose Mutter im Karton dass das Schaltwerk nicht fest genug angeschraubt ist. 
Leider steht das in keinem Handbuch. So hatte ich vor diesem Vorfall keine Ahnung.
Um das Hinterrad zu demontieren kann die Mutter festgeklemmt bleiben, sie sollte sogar festgeklemmt sein damit beim Rausdrehen der Steckachse die Mutter sich nicht einfach mitdreht.

Steckachse war natürlich montiert. Hier nochmal ein Bild für die Verständnis:
Bild

Bei richtig angezogener Schraube ist der Spalt nicht mehr zu sehen. Wenn die Schraube zu locker ist fliegt die Mutter bei nicht montierter Steckachse einfach raus.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (30. Juni 2011)

Also quasi die Mutter (wenn es eine Mutter ist, kann es nicht genau erkennen) die bei 29 Sekunden unter dem Finger noch zu sehen ist?







Danke für das Bild, jetzt verstehe ich es. Warum dann aber das Schaltwerk gelockert werden muss zum abmontieren verstehe ich jetzt eigentlich auch nicht...


----------



## Landman (30. Juni 2011)

genau. Ich verstehe auch nicht was das Lockern für einen Sinn hat. Im Gegenteil, wäre das Lockern nicht gewesen hätte ich jetzt ein geiles Bike in der Garage stehen.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Es gibt verschiedene Versionen des X-12 Ausfallendes. Bei der Version die wir am Torque verbauen wird die Steckachse zusätzlich zur normalen Verschraubung über das Schaltauge geklemmt. Daher muss dieses zum Ausbau des Hinterrades gelöst werden. Die Klemmung über das Schaltauge stellt eine weitere Sicherung der Steckachse dar.

VG
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (1. Juli 2011)

Hä? Irgendwie kapier ich's nicht. Ich habe jetzt bereits mehrmals das Hinterrad heraus genommen, aber dafür nie irgendwas am Schaltauge oder in dessen Nähe herum schrauben müssen.
@Landmann: Kannst Du das Bild bitte noch mal posten? Der Link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Zeggi (1. Juli 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24309514/IMG_8789.JPG



bei mir geht er noch


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. Juli 2011)

Ah, jetzt ja! 
Da sitzt bei mir alles schön fest und wird auch zum Herausnehmen des Hinterrads nicht gelockert.


----------



## saturno (1. Juli 2011)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Es gibt verschiedene Versionen des X-12 Ausfallendes. Bei der Version die wir am Torque verbauen wird die Steckachse zusätzlich zur normalen Verschraubung über das Schaltauge geklemmt. Daher muss dieses zum Ausbau des Hinterrades gelöst werden. Die Klemmung über das Schaltauge stellt eine weitere Sicherung der Steckachse dar.
> 
> ...



frage, wird das schaltwerk zwecks transport abgebaut und zwischen den Kettenstreben gelagert damit nichts beim transport beschädigt wird? oder versendet ihr diese bikes mit eingebautem hinterrad???


----------



## saturno (1. Juli 2011)

S.D. schrieb:


> Jetzt glaub´ ich´s aber auch noch!
> Canyon liefert direkt an die Kunden - und übernimmt somit quais auch die Funktion des Händlers. Das Bike muß im Prinzip fahrfertig sein. Es ist definitiv nicht die Aufgabe des Kunden, die Verschraubungen nochmal nachzuprüfen - auch wenn ich das mit Sicherheit vor der ersten Ausfahrt gemacht hätte.
> Nun ist ein Schaden aufgetreten (durch eine schlampige Endmontage sowie eine genauso schlampige Endkontrolle) und da sollte Canyon schnellstmöglich dafür sorgen, daß der Schaden behoben wird und der Kunde sein Bike wieder nutzen kann.
> 
> Gruß




das ist wie mit dem ragazzi bike aus dem supermarkt, die sind auch zu 98% vormontiert. der kunde muss da z.b nur noch den lenker gerade stellen und die pedale anschrauben

und wer ein versenderbike kauft sollte sich bewußt sein, das man das rad vor antritt der ersten fahrt kontrolliert. und ob die endkontrolle schlampig war kannst du nicht behaupten ausser du warst dabei.
was canyon zu tun hat, entscheidest auch nicht du sondern canyon und das mit sicherheit zur zufriedenheit dieses "kunden" wenn man ihn so nennen darf. wurde ihm ja angeboten das rad zurückzunehmen, er aber zieht es lieber vor hier riesen wellen zu schlagen um dann irgendwann mal wieder wie so oft zu schreiben, sorry ich hab da wohl nen fehler gemacht, blablablablabbala.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (1. Juli 2011)

saturno schrieb:


> das ist wie mit dem ragazzi bike aus dem supermarkt, die sind auch zu 98% vormontiert. der kunde muss da z.b nur noch den lenker gerade stellen und die pedale anschrauben
> 
> und wer ein versenderbike kauft sollte sich bewußt sein, das man das rad vor antritt der ersten fahrt kontrolliert. und ob die endkontrolle schlampig war kannst du nicht behaupten ausser du warst dabei.
> was canyon zu tun hat, entscheidest auch nicht du sondern canyon und das mit sicherheit zur zufriedenheit dieses "kunden" wenn man ihn so nennen darf. wurde ihm ja angeboten das rad zurückzunehmen, er aber zieht es lieber vor hier riesen wellen zu schlagen um dann irgendwann mal wieder wie so oft zu schreiben, sorry ich hab da wohl nen fehler gemacht, blablablablabbala.



Ich sehe das ähnlich. Es steht zwar nichts im Handbuch das man das Schaltwerk befestigen soll oder beim abnehmen das Schaltauge lockern soll.
Ich habe auch nie ein Torque bekommen und weiß nicht was da so alles im Karton dabei lag. Da sind etliche Zettel mit Hinweisen dran.

Auch Fehler passieren überall mal. Und wenn Canyon entscheidet das Schaltwerk abzumontieren um etwaige beschädigungen am Schaltauge zu vermeiden, dann macht das auch Sinn.

Aber du hast schon recht. Auch wenn die Kontaktaufnahme sehr zäh war hat er ja verschiedene Lösungsmöglichkeiten angeboten bekommen.
Ich glaube vor Gericht wird er eh nichts ausrichten können da Canyon ihm ja sowieso Lösungen angeboten hat auch wenn es etwas länger gedauert hat.

Die Frage ist nur noch sollte er sein Schaltwerk auch lockern wenn er die Steckachse abmontiert damit er nicht mit Schäden am Schaltauge rechnen muß. Könnte ja sein das wenn man die Mutter mit dem Inbusschlüssel löst und das Schaltauge nicht locker es ja dann größeren Kräften beim lockern ausgesetzt ist wenn man an der Mutter dreht. Sicherlich hats einen Grund wenn Canyon das macht. Ich hatte eigentlich bisher auf einen Hinweis in diese Richtung gewartet.

Aber vielleicht muss man das Schaltwerk auch nicht lockern ... wie auch immer... So auf anhieb ist das eigentlich nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## saturno (1. Juli 2011)

hab ein haibike 29er mit syntace achse. da mußß auch die schraube an der das schaltwerk hängt gelöst werden sonst läßt sich die steckachse nicht aus der mutter lösen die durch genau diese schraube geklemmt ist.

aber er meint wohl, ich kauf mir ein versenderbike was ein superpreisleistungsverhältnis hat und brauch nix machen wie fahren


----------



## tomu (1. Juli 2011)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Es gibt verschiedene Versionen des X-12 Ausfallendes. Bei der Version die wir am Torque verbauen wird die Steckachse zusätzlich zur normalen Verschraubung über das Schaltauge geklemmt. Daher muss dieses zum Ausbau des Hinterrades gelöst werden. Die Klemmung über das Schaltauge stellt eine weitere Sicherung der Steckachse dar.
> 
> ...



Wie soll das gehen? Egal wie fest das Schaltauge verschraubt ist, die Steckachse lässt sich immer locker reindrehen. Die Schaltaugenschraube hält nur das Schaltauge und die Mutter für die Steckachse sonst nix. 

Siehe hier das Syntace Video "Zum Radausbau Achse lösen und herausziehen..."
Hier die Syntace 3D Ansicht
Absolut identisch zum Canyon!

Anbei noch ein Bild vom Rockzone. Langsam wirds echt merkwürdig! Zuerst behauptet CANYON tagelang, dass die MTX33 Felge verbaut wird, obwohl es definitiv die MTX29 ist. Jetzt wird behauptet, die Steckachse wird über die Schaltwerkschraube geklemmt.


----------



## tomu (1. Juli 2011)

Hier noch die Zchn von der Mutter und dem Ausfallende, absolut identisch mit Canyon.
Gut, dass Ausfallende habe ich jetzt nicht nachgemessen.


----------



## Landman (1. Juli 2011)

Das Schaltwerk ist bereits vormontiert. Hinweise zu der Schraube gibt es nur einen und der ist, dass sie fest angezogen wurde. Natürlich habe ich mein Rad davor kontrolliert, jedoch ist mir die Schraube nicht aufgefallen. Da ich ja davon ausging, dass sie fest sitzt.

Die "riesen Wellen" wurde schon geschlagen bevor mir das Angebot seitens Canyon gemacht wurde. Schau doch einfach mal bei den Beiträgen oben links, da steht das Datum samt Uhrzeit der Erstellung des Beitrags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zecken-Paule (1. Juli 2011)

Landman schrieb:


> jedoch ist mir die Schraube nicht aufgefallen. Da ich ja davon ausging, dass sie fest sitzt.


 






Oder was meinste, warum Canyon extra in der Anleitung reinschreibt, dass die Schrauben angezogen werden müssen.


----------



## Landman (1. Juli 2011)

Zecken-Paule schrieb:


> Oder was meinste, warum Canyon extra in der Anleitung reinschreibt, dass die Schrauben angezogen werden müssen.



Bitte zeig mir wo des steht.


----------



## Zeggi (1. Juli 2011)

Landman schrieb:


> Bitte zeig mir wo des steht.



Ich glaube kaum das du von dem eine hilfreiche Antwort bekommst


----------



## Deleted 121321 (23. Juli 2011)

Da mein Nerve auch vor kurzem bei der Inspektion war... und es hier ja um gelöste Schrauben geht...

Heute auf der Fahrt dachte ich das mein kleiner Achter im Hinterrad ja doch ziemlich groß geworden ist... Da beim starken treten der Rahmen nur gewackelt hat bin ich gleich vom MTB runter und nachgeschaut was da los ist. Und was seh ich da? Eine Schraube ist locker und zwar genau da wo der Hinterbau unten am Rahmen montiert wird. An diese Schraube kommt man mit keinem Schlüssel ran da diese genau hinter den Zahnkränzen sitzt. Jetzt kann ich mir Werkzeug zum Ausbau der Kurbel besorgen um die Schraube wieder fest zu ziehen. Ich hoffe der Rahmen hat keinen Schaden erlitten.

Wie kann es sein das die Schraube sich löst? Bin schon gespannt ob sie gebrochen ist oder ob sie noch ganz ist und sich einfach gelöst hat... Ich werde berichten sobald ich meine Kurbel demontiert habe da man sonst ja nicht an diese Schraube dran kommt. Wie soll man da den Anzug im Nachhinein nach jeder Inspektion/Fahrt kontrollieren ohne die Kurbel auszubauen???


----------



## vase_t (23. Juli 2011)

Yo, das Problem hatte ich auch. War auch verwundert, dass Canyon keine Schraubensicherung verwendet. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8547472&postcount=12


----------



## Deleted 121321 (23. Juli 2011)

vase_t schrieb:


> Yo, das Problem hatte ich auch. War auch verwundert, dass Canyon keine Schraubensicherung verwendet.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8547472&postcount=12



Ja, das meinte der Mechaniker im lokalen Laden auch das keine Schraubensicherung drin ist ... da wird man wohl die Schraube im Auge behalten müssen da durch das Wippen beim Federn ja die Schrauben durchaus in Bewegung sind. Unterwegs konnte ich die Schraube noch mit den Fingern leicht ein wenig rein drehen aber dann war sie ja auch schon wieder nach kurzer Zeit draussen.

Nur komisch das vor kurzem das bei der verfrühten Erst-Inspektion nicht gecheckt worden ist. Seit dem hab ich grad mal 100-200 km geschrubbt. Oder falls die Schrauben bei der Inspektion neu gefettet werden dann wurden sie wohl nicht richtig fest gezogen?

Mit anderen Worten ... man muss wohl immer jede einzelne noch so versteckte Schraube prüfen. Zum Glück hab ich es direkt gemerkt und es scheint erstmal nichts weiter passiert zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (28. Juli 2011)

Da anscheinend noch mehr das gleiche Problem mit der Schraube haben hab ich einen neuen Thread aufgemacht da die Schraube sich schon wieder löst: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=536214


----------



## Landman (28. Juli 2011)

was sagt canyon dazu?


----------



## Deleted 121321 (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte vor sie morgen zu Arbeitszeiten mal anzurufen und nach dem Problem fragen was ich so machen kann. War ja schon spät als ich los bin...

Vielleicht kann mir ja auch jemand hier im Forum ja bei dem Problem helfen ... geht ja meist schneller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (28. Juli 2011)

bei meinem das selbe,Kette an Kettenführung falsch montiert,Anschläge der Gabel saßen nicht an der richtigen Stelle,Anschlag vom Schaltwerk war draussen(stieß an Rahmen),letztens mitten aufm DH Track lockern sich die Schrauben vom Direct Mount Vorbau,hab gedacht gleich hab ich den Lenker in der Hand.Ob mein Bike vom Praktikanten montiert wurde? Also die im Bikeshop in WIBE lachen alle nur über Canyon,haben schon so oft schlechtes gehört von Kunden


----------



## Deleted 121321 (30. Juli 2011)

Landman schrieb:


> was sagt canyon dazu?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8573841&postcount=6


----------



## Forstmann (1. August 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> Möglich. Vielleicht erzählst du uns aber auch nur was vom Pferd.


 

Hallo zusammen,

also ist doch klar dass er sich ärgert, er hat kein Bike und er bekommt gesagt so 2 - 4 Wochen würde es dauern, klar hätte er es gerne schneller ... aber ihr braucht doch nicht über ihn her zu ziehen.

Auch wenn er nicht alle Schrauben nach geschaut hat ... es war vielleicht auch die Vorfreude auf das fahren ... schnell den lenker montieren und rauf auf das Ding.
Ich hab auch unter anderem mit Reklamationen zu tun und kann die Kunden verstehen dass sie nicht vier Wochen auf eine Antwort warten wollen. Wir sagen uns Kunden innerhalb von zwei Tagen nach Rücksendung den Stand der Dinge. Wenn wir am Fehler Schuld waren wird mit Hochgeschwindigkeit die Sache erledigt.

Ich denke wenn uns sowas passieren würde wären wir auch froh wenn wir zumindest einmal gesagt bekommen was nun eigentlich passiert ist. 

Ich finde ihr seid ziemlich über ihn hergefallen ....

Bitte auch mal in die Situation rein versetzen ....


----------



## Landman (1. August 2011)

Erst einmal einen dicken Dank an alle Unterstützenden.
Ich habe das Rad schon seit ein paar Wochen wieder und bin nun total zufrieden. Die Reparatur des Rads war übrigens sehr sorgfältig. 

Die ganze "Rumstreiterei" mit Canyon hat mich nicht nur Nerven gekostet sondern mir auch gezeigt wie man sich in solchen Situationen verhalten muss.

An alle die künftig Canyon kontaktieren und es eilig haben:
E-Mails alleine schreiben ist meiner Meinung nach sinnlos, sie werden zwar meist sofort gelesen aber auf eine Antwort kann lange gewartet werden. Unbedingt immer wieder bei Canyon anrufen und vor allem Druck machen. Freundliche Telefonate mit Canyon sind zwar nett, tragen aber zur Beschleunigen des Falls nicht bei. Das Einzige was geholfen hat waren Fristsetzungen und Drohungen mit dem Anwalt, dann wurden E-Mails auch sofort beantwortet und man wurde sogar zurückgerufen.


Ich persönlich hätte mir von Canyon einen konfliktloseren Reklamationsverlauf gewünscht, dennoch bin ich im Großen und Ganzen mit Canyon zufrieden, da Canyon ja nicht nur aus seinem Servicebereich besteht sondern auch hervorragende Räder bauen kann.


----------



## mirobiker (3. August 2011)

Landman schrieb:


> Erst einmal einen dicken Dank an alle Unterstützenden.
> Ich habe das Rad schon seit ein paar Wochen wieder und bin nun total zufrieden. Die Reparatur des Rads war übrigens sehr sorgfältig.
> 
> Die ganze "Rumstreiterei" mit Canyon hat mich nicht nur Nerven gekostet sondern mir auch gezeigt wie man sich in solchen Situationen verhalten muss.
> ...






Klasse Tipp; und ALLE die ein Mindestmass an Höfflichkeit habe und sich auch mal in Geduld üben schauen zukünftig in die Röhre... schon mal drüber nachgedacht? Wenn sich überall jeder sofort mittels Anwalt, Fristsetzung, Telefonterror usw. wichtigt tut - na dann gute Nacht.
Kann gut verstehten, wenn es eilig ist und man sich nicht gut betreut fühlt, dass man "Druck" macht. Doch hier dies als Anleitung für alle die es eilig haben einzustellen... nun ja, soll sich jeder sein Teil dazu denken.
Solche Kunden wünscht man sich und da ich auch im Service arbeite, weiß ich worüber ich rede: Wird man so unter Druck gesetzt reagiert jedes Unternehmen - der Preis zahlen ALLE Kunde; zukünftig werden "Sonderleistungen" in den Preis mit einkalkuliert, es geht immer mehr "Dienst nach Vorschrift" Individuallösungen gibt es nicht mehr... Wenn wir da hin wollen - bitte alle dem Aufruf folgen. Am besten schon mal im Vorfeld drohen - evtl. bleibt man ja so in Erinnerung, dass im Falle eines Falles alles ganz schnell läuft.


----------



## Landman (3. August 2011)

mirobiker schrieb:


> Klasse Tipp; und ALLE...



 Wenn ich selbst was verbockt habe, ist es mein Fehler und dann bin ich auch bereit die langen Wartezeiten zu akzeptieren. Aber in diesem Fall ging es darum, dass Canyon einen Fehler gemacht hatte und ich deshalb blöd dastand. Solche Fälle sollten schnellst möglichst bearbeitet werden um die Kunden nicht zu verärgern.
Wenn du dir ein neues Auto kaufst und es nach 10 Meter einen Motorschaden hat tust ja auch alles damit du schnellst möglichst ein neues bekommst.

Das soll kein Aufruf an alle sein, die ihren Radservice schnellst möglichst erledigt haben wollen sondern nur an die, bei denen es um Gewährleistung geht.


Sorry, dass hätt ich wohl dazu schreiben müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

